# Weapons Camera



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

A lot of folks believe "the end of the world as we know it" is the only possible scenario that could be coming our way. Those folks will strongly disagree with this idea. I personally do not believe we will have a lawless society filled with street roaming zombies looking to eat your family and stored goods until the end of time. There is a TV show like that but with real zombies.
I do believe a lack of law for a time frame is possible with those same zombies trying to survive and being a very real threat. But law and order of some type (and maybe not the type we want) will return. When that happens accounts could be reckoned and some could be held accountable in court. Such as a long range sniper shot at a group of people who swear they never shot at you or even had a gun. But they do have a body with your bullet in it. There are many scenarios where having a recording of what took place, and your response could indeed save your bacon. After reviewing any such recording you could also decide recording it was a bad idea and erase it. I'm just thinking out loud here. The camera in question was developed for hunting. The super prepper thinking the black helicopters are coming would never want something like this and will most likely end up in prison for shooting someone or booby trapping them with a claymore. But for folks that think looting and rioting will eventually subside and evidence could be gathered to stick up their posterior this is perhaps a tool that might save their freedom. Or what little freedom is left. I just thought it was interesting.

http://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/weapon-mounted-cameras-the-contour-roam/


----------

